# Kayak registration question



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

With March finally here (well almost) I can finally register my kayak. Am wondering something, will I be giving something saying that my yak is registered so I can take it right out or am I gonna have to continue sitting around looking at it while I wait for the stickers to come in??


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Make sure you say "Yes" when they ask you if you want the "Alternative sticker". Its like $5 more, but you won't have to go out and put numbers on your yak.

And yes, they'll print out a sticker right there that you can slap on and go.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/Reg/Alternative/tabid/2776/Default.aspx


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

According to the ODNR, you can only *directly* purchase the alternative sticker at a watercraft office, not at a boat registration agent or title office: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/contact/tabid/2069/Default.aspx

Unfortunately, they do not list one in Dayton.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Closest is Columbus but, you can order it by snailmail. When I got mine last year they did not offer online registration, not sure about this year but, you can check. 

Otherwise you can print the forms from online and mail them in. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm 99% sure that my buddy bought a kayak at Gander and got the alternative registration right there. (Rome/Hilliard)
I'd call that mega Gander on 70 and ask them if they have the alternative stickers.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gander Mtn. off Rome/Hilliard has done that in the past. Its where I got my two kayaks registered (alternate). I'd call first if traveling from Dayton to see if that's changed.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Just went through this myself. I went to my local BMV where I normally get my bass boat registration. they said they could register my yaks and use the normal oh numbers but if I wanted the alternative sticker I would have to go to the division of watercraft. No big deal for me as there is a DOW a couple miles from my house. Went smooth once there but it did take a while for them to process the papers for the sticker.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Gander has the alternative in the store. I got both of mine there last year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. You pay $5 more for an "Alternative sticker", so you don't need numbers on your yak. Do you pay an x-tra $5 every 3 years, when you renew? In the life of your yak, it could be pretty costly. 
I made my own stickers, years ago. My renewal is the minimum. --Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

DC9781 said:


> I'd call first if traveling from Dayton to see if that's changed.


He's got that big Gander on 70 by 75, just north of Dayton. I'd bet a dollar they can send you out the door with the alternative sticker.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. You pay $5 more for an "Alternative sticker", so you don't need numbers on your yak. Do you pay an x-tra $5 every 3 years, when you renew? In the life of your yak, it could be pretty costly.
> I made my own stickers, years ago. My renewal is the minimum. --Tim..............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 54946


I'm gonna operate under the assumption that this is just you being old and cranky. You made your own stickers? 
But yes, you pay an extra $5 every three years. Five bucks...The smallies will chew up more than that in plastics on a good summer day.
That's like a bottle of water a year. And the money does go to a pretty decent, underfunded organization.
Consider it a $1.67/yr donation if you will.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> In the life of your yak, it could be pretty costly.


You still got me chucklin...costly being a relative term....


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

If the Gander MT is still an out of the way drive call first to see if their station is up and running or not . I had to have my Coosa done at the HQ over the winter because they shut the branch sites down during the off season.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Or half of a decent spinnerbait, lol. Well worth the money so you can trash up your boat with other stupid stickers, who would do that ? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> so you can trash up your boat with other stupid stickers, who would do that ?


Sounds like a blatant scream for attention....


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I called up Gander Mountain in Huber Heights and they don't offer the Alternative sticker since that requires a special printer. Think I'll just go with the regular registration so I can get out there (I can live with the numbers on the side since it won't affect my fish catching ability  ). I did look up on line and you can only re-new on-line, new boats must be done in person.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I owe the cyber community one dollar.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm gonna operate under the assumption that this is just you being old and cranky. You made your own stickers?


Not old and cranky, just cheap! I wish I had $5 for every $5 I've pissed away in the last 30 years. 
My bro-in law was a 3M exec. and gave me a roll of stop sign material, A metalic peel and stick with a highly reflective red surface. It made some great ID.#'s and safety reflectors too. It may just help the law to recover it if it's lost or stolen.
Besides, in Just 9 yrs.you'll be out $20. I rather have it in my pocket. I'm funny like that.--Tim.......................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well sure. And if you invested that $20 in the stock market 9 years ago, you'd have almost $7 now. So of course, indeed your pocket seems to be the safest place for this significant savings opportunity.

Me? Well I'm all carefree and fancy these 5 dollar sticker upgrades. It is my ONE luxury item, as I don't have that inside hook for the reflective highway tape. Other than that, I walk to the library(no gas) to use their internet(no monthly fees), and register my yaks online (you suckas buy the stamp!).
I should also sometime post a picture of my mule cart I use to shuttle (no car payments). I've got them trained to head dowstream to the takeout by the time I'm done. And get this, they graze on overgrown roadside vegetation while they're travleing (no food cost AND free trims for ODOT...win/win)
We'll collect driftwood (no buying charcoal here) for the evening campfire, over which we'll cook the mules' feces for dinner (not really a win/win, but it is free).

I could go on and on, but I have to go empty the spetic tank. I recycle the discharge into an underground treatment basin (hand dug with a shovel I found), which will turn it into greywater that I'll eventually use for lawn care and mule washing (BTW, the mules keep the lawn cut.....WIN-NING!) Everything is of course gravity fed (Thanks Newton!) and purifies with a cattail and hydrilla combo (courtesy roadside ditches), which will feed upon the nitrates in the septic discharge....ahhhhhh, one giant free symbiotic system.
Shhhhhhhh.....it's against code. (of course no permit )


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Spring cant get here soon enough huh bubba?!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Go get the alternative registration, you won't have to wait, nor will you have to clutter up your yak with a bunch of stickers. But I did notice in a youtube video somebody DID put a bunch of stickers on his. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubba, did you get your 2012 fishing licence yet? They're $19, but I've got a hot lead on a place that has 'em for $24. Shoot me a PM.--Tim......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Well sure. And if you invested that $20 in the stock market 9 years ago, you'd have almost $7 now. So of course, indeed your pocket seems to be the safest place for this significant savings opportunity.
> 
> Me? Well I'm all carefree and fancy these 5 dollar sticker upgrades. It is my ONE luxury item, as I don't have that inside hook for the reflective highway tape. Other than that, I walk to the library(no gas) to use their internet(no monthly fees), and register my yaks online (you suckas buy the stamp!).
> I should also sometime post a picture of my mule cart I use to shuttle (no car payments). I've got them trained to head dowstream to the takeout by the time I'm done. And get this, they graze on overgrown roadside vegetation while they're travleing (no food cost AND free trims for ODOT...win/win)
> ...


LMFAO! I don't know why that was so funny.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Wow said:


> Bubba, did you get your 2012 fishing licence yet? They're $19, but I've got a hot lead on a place that has 'em for $24. Shoot me a PM.--Tim......................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 55006


IT would need to be $20 and some change, because you have to by those yearly and not every three .


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> Bubba, did you get your 2012 fishing licence yet? They're $19, but I've got a hot lead on a place that has 'em for $24. Shoot me a PM.--Tim......................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 55006


Yup. And I'd have gladly paid $24 if they'd print them on a decent material. What is it printed on this year, newspaper?

Taking the mule cart to Dayton today to buy a decent canoe paddle....errrr....I mean, to whittle one out of old barn siding.
Your head would explode if you saw the racket Bending Branches is perpetrating on the open boat paddling community...not only are they charging for the material and craftmanship...I'm pretty sure they're adding on additional money in the price. I intend to get to the bottom of it today.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I got the alt reg at that Gander for my sons kayak


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Yup. And I'd have gladly paid $24 if they'd print them on a decent material. What is it printed on this year, newspaper?
> 
> Taking the mule cart to Dayton today to buy a decent canoe paddle....errrr....I mean, to whittle one out of old barn siding.
> Your head would explode if you saw the racket Bending Branches is perpetrating on the open boat paddling community...not only are they charging for the material and craftmanship...I'm pretty sure they're adding on additional money in the price. I intend to get to the bottom of it today.


If BS was currency, Bill Gates would have nothing over you. Oh! wait, Bill Gates actually created something of value.--Tim






.............................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Now we're on the same page!


----------

